# supremazia dell'accadere



## sydney84

Hi everybody! 
I'm transalting a sort of review notice form italian to english. And I am not able to translate the term Accadere in the following sentence. I have to say that the sentence structure sounds wrong also in italian, so in my translation I made some adjustment. 

Il primo, più significativo, sta in una perentoria affermazione che Juri imprime alle sue opere sempre e che consiste nell'affermazione del primato e della supremazia dell'accadere.

Here my attempt to translate the sentence.

The first one, the most significant, is in the peremptory statement that Juri always gives to his works and that consists in the assertion of the primacy and supremacy of the "happening".

I await for advice!

thank you

L.


----------



## Nerino

Sydney, si sta parlando di quale tipo di opere, artistiche, letterarie o cosa? Potresti poi postare anche le frase precedente per capire a cosa si riferisce quel "il primo, più significativo". Ciao!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Sydney  

Non puoi aggiungere un po' di contesto? E' sempre utile capire l'ambito dove ci si muove  
"Juri", presumo sia uno scrittore? 

Posso fare un tentativo, ma in attesa di altri pareri, puoi completare la domanda con altre informazioni?  

"The first and most significant one, lies in the peremptory statement that Juri always engraves in his works/that always characterizes Juri's works and which asserts the primacy and supremacy of the events."


EDIT
Ciao, Nerino  ... scusa, cross-posting!


----------



## sydney84

ciao,

Juri è una pittrice...e il contesto è molto filosofico...quindio io credo che quell'accadere non possa essere tradotto con events...comunque mi hai già dato un grande aiuto...

se vuoi ti posso dire che il resto del testo continua in qusto modo "Il mondo che accade e che sempre riaccade è quanto Juri dipinge" e che fino ad ora si è parlato di anassimene e anassimandro e del loro concetto di "tutto" e dell'"essere"...

non so quanto ti ho aiutato. 

Grazie!


----------



## Anja.Ann

OK, Sydeny, grazie  

Avrei usato "events" come "accadimenti" (l'accadere, per inciso), ma, appunto, non sono sicura di avere scelto il vocabolo più giusto: meglio aspettare madrelingua


----------



## Nerino

Bah, forse occurring o taking place potrebbero andare, da soli o magari aggiungendoli alla proposta di Anja Ann (ciao!):
 "the primacy and supremacy of (events/things) occurring/taking place". Per "perentoria affermazione" io userei "decisive/commanding/imperious/absolute assertiveness". Ciao!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao di nuovo, Nerino  

"Assertiveness" al posto di "peremptory statement" mi piace _moltissimissimo_!


----------



## Nerino

Grazie Anja!


----------



## Anja.Ann

No, Nerino!  Quando ci vuole ... ci vuole!


----------



## sydney84

grazie mille ragazzi....ecco come suona ora la frase!

The first and most significant one, lies in the commanding assertiveness that Juri always engraves in his works and which asserts the primacy and supremacy of events occurring.

Direi molto meglio!

Grazie veramente! questa traduzione sta mettendo a dura prova i miei nervi...e sta aumentando il mio fastidio verso coloro che pensano di essere geni solo perchè accostano la parola fusis al nome di filosofi dell'antica grecia! oh!


----------



## Anja.Ann

E di che, Sydney?  

Se posso, tuttavia  ... ""events occurring" ... non mi suona così corretto: forse "occurring events", ma a questo punto ... "occurrences"? 
Aspetta, comunque, madrelingua!


----------



## Tegs

Il primo, più significativo, sta in una perentoria affermazione che Juri imprime alle sue opere sempre e che consiste nell'affermazione del primato e della supremazia dell'accadere.

The first, and most significant cosa? (non puoi lascarlo così senza niente!), can be seen in the assertiveness which invariably stamps Juri's works and which consists of affirming the primacy and supremacy of the "happening"/"action"/ "movement"


Questo 'the happening' mi sembra strano e mi suona molto più naturale dire 'movement'. Comunque, non dice movimento nell'originale allora forse lo vuoi lasciare così se era già strano in italiano. Sono d'accordo in quanto all'assertiveness - 'peremtory statement' mi da l'idee che è qualcosa scritto (un libro per esempio) ma invece è un quadro...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Tegs  

"il cosa?" ... si riferisce ad un'affermazione precedente (potrebbe essere "aspetto", "elemento" etc.)  

Non si tratta di "movimento", ma di "quanto succede nella vita: accadimenti, fatti, l'accadere delle cose".


----------



## sydney84

Si quoto quanto dice Anja.Ann ... si riferisce alla parola "rimandi" del paragrafo precedente.


----------



## Tegs

Ciao Anja!  

Allora, _The first, and most significant element/aspect/feature _ The first, and most significant _one_  mi sembra strano - ma forse non lo è con il resto del contesto, che non abbiamo...

the primacy and supremacy of the drama of life?


----------



## sydney84

Ciao Tegs,

il contesto è difficile da spiegare. Si tratta, come ho detto di una critica ai dipinti di tale Juri da parte di un critico, o presunto tale, che usa paroloni a mio avviso alquanto decontestualizzati visto che parla principalmente di filosfia applicata ai dipinti...non so dimmi tu se vuoi io ti posso scrivere i paragrafi che rpecedono quella frase, ma dubito siano di aiuto visto che parla della nebulosa di orione e di sbilanciamenti cosmici.

sydney


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao di nuovo a te, Tegs  

You got it right: "_il primo_" in Italian makes perfect sense based, of course, on the previous statement ... For instance: "Juri's works are characterized by some constant/recurrent features/elements: the first one can be seen ..." 

I may be wrong, but I think "drama" is too strong: I tend to think they are referring to everyday's events, any occurrence that may happen, fate events (accadimenti, ciò che succede intorno a noi)  ... but we need Sydney here


----------



## Tegs

Ciao Sydney, 

Ci puoi dare la frase anteriore e la tua traduzione di quella? Così vediamo se 'the one' funziona. 

Anja, the drama of life non è forte in inglese  The drama of life is everything that happens in life - it doesn't refer specifically to dramatic events like death, affairs and tornados  

As an artist, if you say you want to capture the drama of life, you mean that you want to capture _what is life. _All the good and bad, the big and small. The problem with _the happening _is not only is it odd anyway, but it's also the name of a horror film and it's probably more well known as that! http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0949731/ The _occuring_ is even weirder. The _drama of life _avoids these weird constructions, and seems to be what the artist is trying to potray.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Oh, Tegs , I know! But I thought it could somehow reflect the idea of "dramatic art" ... if not, then, I think "drama of life" is perfect!


----------



## Tegs

No no, it doesn't have to be dramatic art at all  In fact, a scene where it shows some neighbours talking in the street while their children play could be said to portray the drama of life. As long as it is something to do with life, I think drama works fine.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Great, Tegs! Thank you very much!  BTW, have a nice weekend  everybody!


----------



## Tegs

No problem  Have a good weekend yourself Anja!


----------



## sydney84

eccomi scusate se tardo, ma sono a lavoro...
comunque questo è il testo precedente:

Lo sbilanciamento in avanti e quello all'indietro producono così un movimento pendolare: fatto di rimandi e di necessari approfondimenti. (naturalmente segue ad altri paragrafi in cui il nostro Angiolino dice che per accompagnare al visione di tale pittrice sono necessari due sbilanciamenti uno in avanti verso la nebulosa di orone e uno indietro che attinge alla storia...questo è il succo).

La mia traduzione è la seguente (non siate troppo cattivi hihihih)

Thus, the forward and backward imbalance produces a pendular movement (or motion) made of cross-references and necessary close examinations. 

(forse in effetti più che "one" ci va "ones" al paragrafo successivo).

Syd.


----------



## Tegs

sydney84 said:


> eccomi scusate se tardo, ma sono a lavoro...
> comunque questo è il testo precedente:
> 
> Lo sbilanciamento in avanti e quello all'indietro producono così un movimento pendolare: fatto di rimandi e di necessari approfondimenti. (naturalmente segue ad altri paragrafi in cui il nostro Angiolino dice che per accompagnare al visione di tale pittrice sono necessari due sbilanciamenti uno in avanti verso la nebulosa di orone e uno indietro che attinge alla storia...questo è il succo).
> 
> La mia traduzione è la seguente (non siate troppo cattivi hihihih)
> 
> Thus, the forward and backward imbalance produces a pendular movement (or motion) made of cross-references and necessary close examinations.
> 
> (forse in effetti più che "one" ci va "ones" al paragrafo successivo).
> 
> Syd.



Povero Syd, il testo (originale!) è terribile!! Penso che la tua traduzione vada molto bene. Allora con la frase seguente, comminciamo con:
The first, and most significant of these can be seen (etc)

Ecco! In bocca al lupo con il resto!!


----------



## sydney84

grazie  Tegs!

ho ripreso ora in mano la traduzione! wish me luck!

Syd


----------



## jejè17

Hi guys, I reopen this one because I'm looking for a satisfying translation of the word "accadere" (literally "to happen"),  as a philosophical category. In Italian we say "l'accadere" -  we also say "il divenire" > "the becoming", for example, and we're always talking about philosophy. As I read above, "the happening" would sound weird in this context, so I was wondering whether any of you know if there's a precise philosophical definition for that. 
The sentence in Italian is: 'il controllo dell'accadere apparteneva un tempo ai sovrani, mentre oggi appartiene a manovratori senza scrupoli, eppure il divenire soggettivo è tuttora nelle nostre mani'. My try: 'the control over the ??? once belonged to the kings, nowadays it belongs to unscrupulous manipulators instead, nevertheless the subjective becoming is still in our hands'.
Thanks, J.


----------



## ohbice

'il controllo dell'accadere apparteneva un tempo ai sovrani, mentre oggi appartiene a manovratori senza scrupoli, eppure il divenire soggettivo è tuttora nelle nostre mani' 
_The command of the structural changes belonged..._
Mio modesto tentativo


----------



## Starless74

Il mio tentativo :
_Control over the becoming once belonged to sovereigns, whereas today it's owned by unscrupolous manipulators; nevertheless, subjective becoming is still in our hands._
Do per scontato che _becoming _sia l'equivalente inglese per il termine filosofico "divenire" e quindi anche per "l'accadere" (sm).


----------



## jejè17

Grazie dei contributi, guys, ma ancora sento che la categoria filosofica qui manca, e deve pur esserci. 
Starless non può essere 'becoming' perché quello è il divenire, l'accadere è altra cosa distinta.
Natives? Any philosopher here?


----------



## stez

A number of contemporary philosophers such as Deleuze and Kirkeby speak of the ‘event’.


----------

